# Focus richtig setzen? Aber wie ?



## Dr.Jobo (10. Jun 2005)

HI Allz!
Möchte den Focus auf nen JFrame setzen, so das dieser Tastatureingaben verarbeiten kann, aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin =(!

Wie setzt man ihn auf ein JFrame oder auf ein JPanel (intressiert mich beides), mit requestFocus(); oder requestForcu(true); funktioniert das leider nicht =(

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jun 2005)

Mach vorher
	
	
	
	





```
setFocusable(true);
```


----------



## Dr.Jobo (10. Jun 2005)

supi! Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

